# Tools and jigs...



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

This young man seems to be the inventive type...


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

Dang engineers! :surprise::biggrin2:


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Thats pretty nifty....


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

If you like this video check out some of his others.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCckETVOT59aYw80B36aP9vw


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Not bad.... for a Canuck :vs_clap:

:biggrin2: Didn't understand a word he said though. Too much politeness and unassuming eloquence in his voice. We need to get pugsy over here to translate.

Also, what the hell is "millimeters"...


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

He is a sharp dude. I have watched a lot of his videos.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

JustScrewIt said:


> Also, what the hell is "millimeters"...


A more accurate unit of measurement than inches ( scratches my head when I see 1/16,1/32 or 1/64 inch). 😀


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha I never thought about that...


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I love Mathias. I think it's great when he goes through a long process and what he's trying to do doesn't work. I have a lot of shop days like that.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I saw the wooden gear in the thumbnail. No need to watch the video, I have already seen it. I suggest watching more of his videos. They're great.


----------



## Begather (Jun 4, 2015)

ron45 said:


> This young man seems to be the inventive type...
> 
> activity watch


Surprising work from him. I really appreciate it.


----------

